# ACS Part Time work experience query



## hpdave (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello dear members, 
I have a query regarding part time work experience for ACS. I have a total of 6.5 years of work experience. Out of which in the first 2 years, I worked for a company on part time basis. I was working for 20 hours per week, but my job was part time, overlapping with my education. Post that, I have worked full time, with 45 hours per week. 
In my experience letter from my first job , it is mentioned that I “worked part time with 20 hours per week”. I want to understand, will ACS count those 2 years or do they only consider full time experience? I have heard that ACS counts 2 years part time as 1 year full time, even if I have worked for 20 hours per week. Is this true?
Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hpdave said:


> Hello dear members,
> I have a query regarding part time work experience for ACS. I have a total of 6.5 years of work experience. Out of which in the first 2 years, I worked for a company on part time basis. I was working for 20 hours per week, but my job was part time, overlapping with my education. Post that, I have worked full time, with 45 hours per week.
> In my experience letter from my first job , it is mentioned that I “worked part time with 20 hours per week”. I want to understand, will ACS count those 2 years or do they only consider full time experience? I have heard that ACS counts 2 years part time as 1 year full time, even if I have worked for 20 hours per week. Is this true?
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


ACS would have considered even 20 hours per week as full time but not in your case

This work was during your education period, so it will not be considered 

Only your post education experience will be taken into account 

Cheers


----------



## hpdave (Sep 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS would have considered even 20 hours per week as full time but not in your case
> 
> This work was during your education period, so it will not be considered
> 
> ...


Thanks for the revert. By education, I mean my graduation and not highschool education. I was above 18 years old and was legally permitted to work with graduation. My university completed at 11.30 AM and I worked from 2-5 PM, 5 days a week. I think this should work. My only question is if the letter says that I worked "part time for 20 hours", would that work or not..


----------



## hpdave (Sep 11, 2017)

2-6 pm*


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

hpdave said:


> Thanks for the revert. By education, I mean my graduation and not highschool education. I was above 18 years old and was legally permitted to work with graduation. My university completed at 11.30 AM and I worked from 2-5 PM, 5 days a week. I think this should work. My only question is if the letter says that I worked "part time for 20 hours", would that work or not..


As per the ACS assessment guide, the effect of words "part time" is not clear.
Assuming they consider 20 hours as full-time even though it is mentioned as "part-time" since 20 hours qualifies for assessment, it can be considered for your total work experience.
And if your qualification is ICT major and they deduct only 2 years, these two years of part-time will cover your skill met date. So your skill met date will be your graduation date approximately. So you will end up with 4.5 years of relevant experience.

Check this link...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...time-work-during-university.html#post10464473


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

hpdave said:


> Hello dear members,
> I have a query regarding part time work experience for ACS. I have a total of 6.5 years of work experience. Out of which in the first 2 years, I worked for a company on part time basis. I was working for 20 hours per week, but my job was part time, overlapping with my education. Post that, I have worked full time, with 45 hours per week.
> In my experience letter from my first job , it is mentioned that I “worked part time with 20 hours per week”. I want to understand, will ACS count those 2 years or do they only consider full time experience? I have heard that ACS counts 2 years part time as 1 year full time, even if I have worked for 20 hours per week. Is this true?
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


That's WHY I AM RUNNING. Because my only way to make it in the next 2 years is to get all the letters for part-time work. Plus I need to get a colleague to do a statutory declaration. 

Your experience BEFORE your Bachelors degree is not considered. If you gained credentials POST work experience, only work experience after such credentials are completed will be considered. Sad truth.


----------

